# number in chat box



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

recently when i log on a number comes up in the chat header box. i am less than smart on most computer things and wonder if someone can tell me what it means. thanks gary


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

That is the number of folks that have made comments in the chat box since you were last logged in. Catch you later, Jim


----------

